
Leap Motion - $70 3D motion tracking on your computer - makeramen
https://leapmotion.com/
======
lectrick
Not really clear there about Mac support (other than 1 screenshot with one in
it), but interesting nevertheless!

Actually, Apple should buy this company and integrate this thing above the
trackpad on mac laptops...

------
CrossCircuit
My mind is racing with all of the creative and fun software possibilities that
this type of hardware can enable. The video showed some great examples. At
$70, its within a reasonable price point to take off.

The only thing I'd be concerned about is arm strain that results from holding
your hands in the air like that. After a few minutes, its probably pretty
uncomfortable. Does this work even if you rest your elbows on the desk? I
assume it would, but the question of arm strain and comfort is the only thing
I wonder about.

------
mapt
Have they revealed _anything_ about how it works yet? What category of device
it is?

All I see are a blank grey surface and boasts.

Kinect may have been sufficiently advanced that the media regarded it as
magic, but as an high-speed parallax-based IR laser projector rangefinder
coupled to a webcam, it's built of real devices with real performance
specifications and limitations. This company has a credibility problem,
especially with their grandiose claims of precision.

~~~
Bjartr
Looks like it uses stereo cameras[1] and it appears to live up to its accuracy
claims [2] and devkits in the wild seem to be just as capable [3]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY3Ya__6BHw#t=183s> [2]
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQkKyOOyLSs#t=29s> [3]
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoiwL0SK3jA#t=57s>

------
rauar
Wondering if it does support text input.

If yes - then this will be heaven for someone "sniffing" passwords.

------
kandu
What kind of radiation does it use for sensing (infrared, ultrasound, visible
light, ...)?

~~~
Bjartr
Looks like light of some kind

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY3Ya__6BHw#t=183s>

